
CoronaTab.app – COVID19 Dashboard, Browser Extension, 109 Languages, API - RomanKisil
https://coronatab.app/dashboard
======
RomanKisil
Hey everyone We have built yet another COVID19 Dashboard but with a twist: 1\.
Data projection 2\. Translated into 109 language 3\. Super granular data 4\.
Fully free relational RESTful API 5\. Super slick design 6\. Fully Open
Source, including data sourcing and API

